# Nahlinse und Zoom



## ron (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal Lust ein Bild ein zu stellen, dass ich heute gemacht habe. Ich verfüge nicht über eine Makrolinse, benutze aber eine Nahlinse, die ich auf einen Zoom montiere. Worauf schon in einem Thread i 2006 hingewiesen wurde, kostet auch eine gute Nahlinse (auch Vorsatzlinse genannt) Geld. Es sollte ein Achromat sein, was durch die Zusammenstellung von zwei Linsen erreicht wird. Kostet eben was. Aber viele haben sowieso einen Telezoom und dann ist die Anschaffung von eine Nahlinse billiger, als ein zusätzliches Makro. Auch leichter im Gepäck.  

Der grosse Vorteil liegt darin, dass der Objektabstand (der Abstand vom "Film" zum Objekt) durch die Nahlinse bestimmt wird. Und also unabhängig von der eingestellte Brennweite. Dies macht das Arbeiten mit Stativ etwas einfacher, weil die endgültige Einstellung vom Bildausschnitt über das Ein- oder Auszoomen erfolgt.

Mit einem Makroobjektiv mit fester Brennweite muss das durch das Hin- und Herschieben vom Stativ und Kamera erreicht werden.

   

Techn. Informationen:
EOS 40D, 2,8/70-200 USM L, Canon close up lens 500 D, Polfilter, Berlebach Stativ, Manfrotto 3-Wege Neiger. Blende 16, 1/5 sec. Refleksschirm von vorne und Kontrastmilderer für den Hintergrund. Blüte mit Ästchen stabilisiert. (Der Wind, der Wind, das himmlische Kind :evil )

RAW Bild behandelt in Lightroom und Photoshop (Farbsättigung, Unscharf Maske, Passpartout)

LG

Ron


----------



## Frank (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hallo Ron,

perfektes Foto.
Steckt aber auch sehr viel Arbeit drin. Du hast nicht zufällig noch eine zweite Cam?
Mit der könntest du beim nächsten Mal deinen Aufbau fotografieren. Würde mich sehr interessieren.  
Wie lange hast du gebraucht um alles so herzurichten wie es dir am besten gefällt?

Ich suche noch Leutz aus meiner Umgebung, die mal Lust dazu haben hier ein bisschen auf "Fotowanderschaft" zu gehen.
Bedingt durch den teilweise doch recht langen Aufbau kannste sowas mit family and friends vergessen. :?


----------



## ron (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hei Frank,

danke für die lobende Worte. Gibt's das, das perfekte Foto?  Deine andere Bitte erledige ich nachher. Ich kann leider nicht sagen wie lange ich gebraucht habe. Habe aber an die 10 Bilder gemacht und mich "rangearbeitet" und dann geht die Zeit im Fluge.

Im Thread ging's mir auch um die Tatsache, dass die Schärfe ganz OK ist; der Detailreichtum auf dem Orginal ist enorm. Viele glauben immer noch, dass Vorsatzlinsen die andere Wahl ist und das entweder Zwischenringe oder ein echtes Makroobjektiv her muss. Der bekannte Naturfotograf John Shaw schreibt in seinen Bücher, dass er mehrere von solchen Bilder auf der Frontseite von National Geografic gehabt hat. Spricht für Qualität  

Was mir aber fehlt ist meine Ekstremmakro-Kombination: Novoflex Retro-Einrichtung. Geht nur mit Einstellschiene. Ich benutze dazu ein altes Sigma 24mm und dieses korrepondiert nicht mit einer DSLR. Ob es sich lohnt so eine Linse umzubuaen?

LG

Ron


----------



## ron (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe mal die Aufstellung fotografiert und das Bild siehst du unten. Dort wo es farbig ist, steht die Pflanze. Also nicht hinten am Refleksschirm.


 



LG

Ron


----------



## Frank (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hi Ron,

danke fürs "making of".



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> ..., 2,8/70-200 USM L, ...


Du musst allerdings zugeben, das du schon eine gute "Scherbe" zwischen Nahlinse und Gehäuse stecken hast.  

Der Ausrüstung nach würde ich mal vermuten, das du noch mehr dolle Fotos hast.
Stehen davon auch einige im www?


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Servus Ron, Servus Frank


> Du musst allerdings zugeben, das du schon eine gute "Scherbe" zwischen Nahlinse und Gehäuse stecken hast.


Frank du neigst zum Untertreiben, das ist die beste Linse die Canon auf die Beine gestellt hat, [OT]allerdings einen Ticken schwächer als das Minolta 70-200/2.8 G SSM      daß ich allerdings LEIDER nicht besitze, auch kein Wunder bei dem Preis :crazy [/OT]

Seiner Ausrüstung zufolge würde ich meinen, mit Ron haben wir einen Profi an Bord   .

@ Ron: Ich mache ja auch manchmal Makros mit meinem Minolta 4/70-210
   
allerdings ohne Achromat und kann deine 





> Der grosse Vorteil liegt darin, dass der Objektabstand (der Abstand vom "Film" zum Objekt) durch die Nahlinse bestimmt wird. Und also unabhängig von der eingestellte Brennweite. Dies macht das Arbeiten mit Stativ etwas einfacher, weil die endgültige Einstellung vom Bildausschnitt über das Ein- oder Auszoomen erfolgt.


 bestätigen.

Allerdings mit einem "echten" Makro, vorallem bei statischen Objekten, ist das keine Hexerei. Anders bei bewegten Objekten, aber da gehts meist auch nur "Freihand".


----------



## Frank (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hi Helmut,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Frank du neigst zum Untertreiben, das ist die beste Linse die Canon auf die Beine gestellt hat,



Ja? Ich dachte immer die 300er Festbrennweite soll zur Zeit das beste (von Canon  ) sein.  

Und bei dem von Ron genutzten finde ich ja das mit dem Kürzel IS in der Bezeichnung noch besser  ... allerdings sind die ja von "normalsterblichen" kaum noch zu bezahlen ...  :?


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Servus Frank

[OT]Angeblich sind die ohne IS die "besseren" Linsen, da durch die "beweglichen Linsenelemente" minimalste Unschärfen zu Stande kommen  .
Nicht meine Meinung sondern aus dem Sony bzw. DSLR-Forum.

Das gleiche gilt auch fürs 2.8/70-200 L versus Minolta 2.8/70-200, daß das 2.8/300 L das Beste aus dem Hause Canon habe ich noch nicht gelesen  .

In der Liga brauchen wir uns über die Preise wohl keine Kopfzerbrechen machen :crazy , obwohl man "Nie, Nie" sagen sollte. Wer weiß was uns einmal reitet   [/OT]

Ich finde ja die Idee von Ron mit dem Achromaten recht gut, muß einmal schauen wo es die günstig gibt.
Habe diesbezüglich im Sony-Forum einen interessanten Beitrag von einem "Guru" gefunden.

Es gibt ja von Minolta auch Vorsatzlinsen, die mit +1, +2 und +3 Dioptrin bezeichnet werden. Ist/sind das vom Anwendungsgebiet her die gleichen wie der Canon Achromat 500D  .


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja von Minolta auch Vorsatzlinsen, die mit +1, +2 und +3 Dioptrin bezeichnet werden. Ist/sind das vom Anwendungsgebiet her die gleichen wie der Canon Achromat 500D  .



Vom Anwendungsgebiet her sind beide identisch, Nahlinsen. Wenn der Achromat von Canon seinen Namen aber zu Recht trägt, müsste diese Nahlinse eigentlich aus zwei Linsen (Sammellinse und Streulinse) bestehen, die die Lichtfarben in einem Bildpunkt "zusammenführt" ... das nennt man dann Korrektur der *Chromatischen Aberration*.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Danke Claudia & Ludwig


----------



## Conny (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hallo,

Ron: das ist wirklich . Es stimmt einfach alles!

Frank: Schade, dass Du so weit weg wohnst  Ich kann leider auch Familie und Freundeskreis nicht für eine Fotoexkursion begeistern. Der Kommentar beim Anblick meiner kleinen Ausrüstung für den Urlaub eben: Das trägst Du aber alles selber.


----------



## ron (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Hallo Frank und die andere!

danke für die tolle Rückmeldungen.  



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ron,
> 
> Du musst allerdings zugeben, das du schon eine gute "Scherbe" zwischen Nahlinse und Gehäuse stecken hast.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Ist kein Marmaladeglass 

Ich habe jetzt soweit angefangen hier meine Gallerie zu bebildern und habe ein paar Pflanzenbilder hochgeladen. Oh ja, ein Frosch ist auch noch mit dabei.

Nein, ich bin kein Profi. Habe auch noch nie an Wettbewerben teilgenommen, habe aber hier und dort mal Bilder gezeigt (Mache Überblendshows) und auch mal ein paar Bilder in "Naturfoto" gehabt.

Der Hausbau in den letzten Jahren hat aber viel Zeit genommen und für die Knipserei blieb nicht die Geduld.

Bin aber mit meiner Ausrüstung sehr froh:

EOS 40 D, EOS 5, 2,8/70-200 L USM, 4/17-40 L USM, 2x Konverter, Stativ, Blitze, Winkelsucher, die besagte Novoflex Retroeinrichtung und jede Menge Kleinkram.

Verstehe dich gut Conny , aber anschliessend die Bilder sehen wollen, gelle.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich Glück und wurde eingeladen für eine Reportage in Guatemala. Da durfte meine LAG mitkommen, aber nur unter eine Bedingung....  

Nur noch mal kurz zu der Technik. Es stimmt: die 500D ist ein Zweilinser. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass man nicht über 2 Dioptrin hinausgehen sollte, wenn man Qualität haben möchte.

Im Bezug auf die Zoomfunktion muss ich schon sagen, dass ich das das schönste finde. Das hin und herrücken vom Stativ mit Kamera erlebe ich als sehr mühsam. Es verhakt sich, muss aufs neue in den Boden gerammt werden, ich muss aufpassen, dass ich nichts zertrete, dass die Stativbeine nicht mein Objekt mit dem Boden gleichmachen. Früher oder später klemme ich meine Finger ein etc. 

Wenn alles gut läuft sehe ich ein Motiv, das mich anzieht. Ich versuche dann häufig raus zu finden, weshalb. Form? Kontrast? Farbkombination? Spannender Lichteinfall? Wenn ich das rauskriege, kann ich anfangen genau die Qualität zu verstärken, indem ich versuche raus zu finden was störend ist für die Aussage und versuche das dann zu eliminieren. Da leistet ein Tele häufig gute Dienste durch die kurze Tiefenschärfe. Das Unwichtige verschwimmt.

Bei dem Sumpfblutauge hat mich die Form und das Leuchten im Gegenlicht fasciniert. Das Gegenlicht schuf aber zu hohe Kontraste in der Pfütze hinter der Blüte. Deswegen der weisse Schirm. Ein schwarzes Tuch auf dem Boden wäre zu dunkel gewesen und unnatürlich. Das Gegenlicht in der Blüte schuf aber auch dort zu grosse Kontraste. Deswegen die Refleksfolie, die ich von Hand so lange steuerte, bis es mir gefiel. Das schöne mit der D40 ist die Möglichkeit der Individualeinstellungen auf der Programmwahlknopf. Hier habe ich meine Makroeinstellung mit Spiegelvorauslösung und Zeitverzögerung. Dann brauchts noch Glück, dass in der Zeit nicht doch ein Windhauch Bewegungsunschärfe ins Bild reinbringt.

Und jetzt

:muede 

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Nahlinse und Zoom*

Servus Ron

Danke für deine super Erklärung , zwar ein bisserl spät, aber doch noch rechtzeitig, oder ..... ?

Laß mal wieder was von Dir hören


----------

